

Scaling Ruby on Rails to 1 Billion Page Views a Month   - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/joe/

======
smoody
"So, as the Twitter's out there continue to have availability issues and the
debate continues as to the scalability of Ruby on Rails, BIG-IP helps show
that with a good design and infrastructure planning, big things are possible."

Uh... the bumper sticker app is simply an app that creates static images and
then uses static asset servers to serve them up. Twitter aggregates data each
time it displays a page. If you think that sticking your f5 BIG-IP product in-
front-of twitter is going to make a lick of difference, you are beyond wrong.

You might want to read-up on software architecture before you compare apples
to gorillas.

